# Cars & Coffee v. 10.27 *Legends Edition*



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

One thing I've learned from my various years of attending Cars & Coffee is to always expect the unexpected. This week we had some legends visit up as well as some interesting cars as usual.

First up, the legends. Well known car collector/broker Tom Shaugnessy brought one of his customer's cars. It was a Shelby Cobra 427 Competition with the steering wheel on the right side. Right across from it sat one of the two Shelby Cobra 427's which appeared in the famed Gumball Rally movie. Next to the Comp 427 sat a Porsche 904 Carrera GTS which is one of 106 that Porsche produced.

The interesting cars included things such as a Tesla Model S, a Tatra, Pontiac Lemans, blue suede wrapped Aventador and red suede wrapped McLaren MP4-12C, as well as a Plymouth Fury.

Enjoy this past weekend's highlights:


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

As always you guys can enjoy the full gallery at: http://www.cncpics.com/2012/October/Cars-and-Coffee-v10-27/26183332_DDxq8m

Follow us on Facebook at: http://www.facebook.com/cncpics

Thanks,

-Leo


----------



## r33p04s (Jan 28, 2012)

is that an E500 up there?


----------

